# Another simple engine idea



## SignalFailure (Jul 13, 2009)

A tentative model for another simple engine (minus cylinder covers) with all rods, supports, forks the same size or at least shape.... (should've left out the environment mapping to make the detail easier to see :-[ )

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kiu1fvsaQL8[/ame]


----------

